# Random realization



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

It just occured to me that If it wasn't for my stbh's family, I would have no one to spend the holidays with. I have no family in the state and no friends other than the few that I work with that I'm not that close with. What a sad, lonely life I lead.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

That sucks. We actually live near no family. From what my 8 yo says, his dad is by himself at the apt. Yes, the stbxh called @430 after the entire wkd went by w/o contacting his kids. 

Do you work outside of the home? My work family is what I rely on nowadays. Was that awkward being with your stbx's family?


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy Easter to the two of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Mama- I do work outside the home, but don't know but one person very well. We all work in the office on different days which doesn't lend itself to forging very close friendships. One of the trade offs for being able to work ftom home a few days a week. As for being with the inlaws, it wasn't awkward at all. They've made it clear to me, as has the husband, that I am always welcome there. We all live on the same street so its not like I never see them!!! That's what makes this whole break up weird, is that we still live just a couple of houses away from each other so we see each other every day. He's here all the time, which I really don't mind. I like having him around all the time, honestly. Its just knowing that he won't be my husband for much longer, makes me wonder what will happen, how are things going to change. I'm sure at some point he'll move on and bring someone else into the picture, and where does that leave me?


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

wow, I love my in-laws, and want to see and keep in touch with them, but I cannot handle seeing my STBXH right now. I didn't get to see them for Easter, just did my side, while my sons went to brunch with them, then came to my sisters. Not fun. I miss the in-laws, they were my family for 28 years.


----------

